# Schwarzbier Recipe



## blackbock (12/2/07)

Just been getting my ideas together for a Schwarzbier attempt III, this is what I have planned so far:

Einbrecher Schwarz	
Schwarzbier (Black Beer)	

Type: All Grain	Date: 
Batch Size: 30.00 L	Brewer: 
Boil Size: 36.13 L	Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: 

Ingredients 
Amount	Item	Type	% or IBU	
3.91 kg	Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC)	Grain	53.4 %	
2.81 kg	Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC)	Grain	38.4 %	
0.30 kg	Carafa II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC)	Grain	4.1 %	
0.30 kg	Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC)	Grain	4.1 %	
17.00 gm	Smaragd (Emerald) [8.50%] (90 min)	Hops	12.8 IBU	
16.50 gm	Hallertauer, New Zealand [6.80%] (30 min)	Hops	7.2 IBU	
16.50 gm	Hallertauer, New Zealand [6.80%] (20 min)	Hops	5.6 IBU	
1 Pkgs	German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833)	Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile 
Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG	
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG	
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 % 
Bitterness: 25.6 IBU	Calories: 90 cal/l	
Est Color: 41.9 EBC 

Not too sure what I am trying to achieve with the last 2 hop additions. I want the Hallertau to dominate, but not too much aroma. Any comments gratefully received...


----------



## Tony (12/2/07)

If you want the hallertau to dominate, them just use it!

Id go for 10 IBU FWH, the remainder at 45 min addition and 1g/liter at flame out for a well ballanced finnish.


HEre is a recipe i used a while back. It got 2nd or 3rd place in the dark lager catagory in last years beer fest out of about 50 beers.

My modifications would be the addition od about 6% crystal and some hops at the end of the boil.

I think your recipe looks bloody spot on!!!!

I would just change the hops.

my recipe has all sorts of hops because i was using up what i had left, as i usually do in a dark beer, and didnt have enough for a late addition.

I brewed mine with 833 and its a great yeast for the style, let alone any lager.

cheers

edit: the recipe might help 

schwarzbier

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.46
Anticipated EBC: 45.9
Anticipated IBU: 26.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.0 5.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
40.0 4.00 kg. IMC Munich Australia 1.038 12
5.0 0.50 kg. Hoepfner Melanoidin Germany 1.037 40
3.0 0.30 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 1000
2.0 0.20 kg. JWM Roasted Wheat Australia 1.032 1300

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 5.50 5.2 First WH
10.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.10 6.1 90 min.
35.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.20 10.2 60 min.
40.00 g. Hersbrucker Pellet 2.00 4.5 60 min.


Yeast WLP 833
-----


----------



## Tony (12/2/07)

just to add....... this is what i have planed for my next schwarzbier 

Schwarzbier 2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.60
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.95
Anticipated EBC: 39.4
Anticipated IBU: 25.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
47.2 5.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
42.5 4.50 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
6.6 0.70 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
2.8 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 850
0.9 0.10 kg. JWM Roasted Wheat Australia 1.032 1300

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.60 7.9 First WH
60.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.60 13.9 45 min.
40.00 g. Saphire Pellet 4.50 3.6 10 min.
50.00 g. Saphire Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.11 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP850 Copenhagen Lager


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/07)

I got some of the roast wheat malt...


Man, that is one strong black malt....


----------



## Tony (13/2/07)

sure is mate....... notice i halved its use from 2% to 1%.

Its bloody nice though.

I found it added a smooth roast to the beer and everyone (AG brewers) who tried it sat there with a slightly puzzled look on their face and finaly asked......... what did you use in that?

its nothing like roast barly or black malt. Its drier and smoother.

I love it.

cheers


----------



## blackbock (13/2/07)

Thanks very much for your advice Tony, I will look at changing the hop schedule around and maybe look at making it all Hallertau.

The Roasted wheat is an interesting idea too, although maybe for next time.

I hadn't thought of first wort hopping either. 

Anyway plenty of ideas there, just gotta make it happen!

Cheers!


----------



## Ray_Mills (13/2/07)

Hi
This is a good beer to brew but you need to do a few things right first before you give it a go. The beer really is a Pilsener with a hint of datk malts and should be brewed and treated as a pilsener. It must me very clean and a crisp drinking beer, it should have no roasted tastes from dark malts and should not have too much chocolate as well. Its a very balanced beer with not much leeway. 
If you make the beer with a little to much crystal and a malty lager yeast you will end up with a Munich Dunkle Beer.
Your yeast needs to be a very clean non malty lager yeast. i would not add much Caramunich as it will make the beer too sweet.
Treat the beer as a pilsener with a little Carpils and Carafa some Munich and hops for a bitterness around the mid 30's. If you have an IBU around 25 it will be a Munich Dunkle.
Dont make it to bitter as it will be out of balance.

Here is a recipe that will work and brewed right you will be very happy

Schwarzbier 1 2005
4-C Schwarzbier (Black Beer)

Size: 19.2 L
Efficiency: 65.0%
Attenuation: 75.0%
Calories: 170.84 per 12.0 fl oz

Original Gravity: 1.051 (1.046 - 1.052)
Terminal Gravity: 1.013 (1.010 - 1.016)
Color: 22.4 (17.0 - 30.0)
Alcohol: 5.05% (4.4% - 5.4%)
Bitterness: 31.42 (22.0 - 32.0)

Ingredients:
3.4 kg JWM Export Pilsner
1.0 kg JWM Dark Munich
0.25 kg Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt
0.25 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I
24.0 g Perle (7.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 min
15.0 g Tettnanger Tettnang (4.7%) - added during boil, boiled 90.0 min
15.0 g Tettnanger Tettnang (4.7%) - added during boil, boiled 1.0 min
1 ea White Labs WLP800 Pilsner Lager

Schedule:

Notes:
Single infusion mash
Ferment at 12C for 3 weeks
Rest at 20C for 4 days
Rack to secondary and lager for 3 - 5 weeks at 2C

Results generated by BeerTools Pro 1.0.19


Cheers
Ray


----------



## Tony (13/2/07)

Hi Ray.

What you say is absolutly corect!. It should be basicly a dark pilsner.

The first recipe i posted that won awards at beerfest ect was in my opinion, too roasty but when i got my score sheets back i found i had been knocked back on points from all 4 judges saying it needed more roast.

I was confused.

The BJCP guide says what you said....... dark pilsner......no "porter like" roast character.

I took some to Marks Home Brew shop in newcastle and Mark, Keith, Les (wizguy) and i tried it, along with a few others.
The general concensous was it was a nice beer but needed less roast. I do recal it held a head you could eat with a spoon.

thats why i backed off on the roast, added a bit of light crystal to help ballance it and am going to use the copenhagen lager yeast for a drier finish for my next attempt.

I have to say that the 833 is a fantastic yeast though.

Its a fantastic style and your recipe looks great. I will put it in the promash vault 

cheers


----------



## jayse (13/2/07)

I looked at the recipe that started the thread and thought the same thing, its looking rather more a dunkel than a schwarz with all that crystal and weyermann munich II.

Anyway Rays post somes it all up very well. Either way I'am sure its gunna be a great beer but if your after a actuall schwarz rather than a dunkel you'll have to do a few adjustments.

Tony it sounds like the judges at beerfest are not all that but I will not go there <_< 



Boozed, broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## blackbock (14/2/07)

(nodding head..)

With advice from guys like this, I can't go wrong!

I think I will stick with the basic framework, only reduce back the Carafa and Caramunich a little (remember this is a 30l batch - there's not _that_ much choc or crystal there Jayse!) Plus I like my Munich.

I'm not keen to increase the bitterness too much, and 26 IBU is smack bang within BJCP guidelines anyway..

Thanks again all who contributed.


----------



## Ray_Mills (14/2/07)

Tony said:


> Hi Ray.
> 
> What you say is absolutly corect!. It should be basicly a dark pilsner.
> 
> ...



Hi Tony
There is one thing about you and me we always agree on what ever, anyway its hard for local judges to really judge a good Schwarzbier as they have never tasted one. shit happens

I have made maybe over 20 of these beers and it would be my house beer if o had the equipment to lager it all over the months, so it just a special beer now on special ocassions.

you are right by getting a dry lager yeast and cutting back on any roasted malt and that includes any roasted wheat.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## Tony (14/2/07)

yeah..... you get that.

If you lived next door we would probably be good friends......... especially if you had schwarzbier on tap all year round 

I wasnt having a shot at the beerfest judges, their comp was one of the better run comps i have entered........ it was just the comments that confused me because they plainly contradicted the guidelines.

like you said shit happens!

cheers


----------

